# C/Flight Corporal commanding a C/Sergeant?



## Shrinjay (12 Sep 2018)

Hey all,

Just a quick question, recently I was appointed as a flight commander at my squadron. The 2ic of my flight actually outranks me, in that I will become a sergeant this year and he will become a flight sergeant. I'm not sure how this will work, as he could technically pull rank on me. Is something like this even allowed?


----------



## Schwartzie55 (12 Sep 2018)

Hey. Same thing happened at me squadron. They tweaked it a bit though to make sure he didn’t feel overstepped on. They made me deputy commander as sgt. and spoke to f/sgt and he was ok to treat me as an equal  and to work together as a team. F/Sgt could technically complain but why would he or she. It would serve no purpose. We worked it out and it was fine. Just don’t be to “authoritarian” with him/her. Make sense? Btw, I’ve started my application to RMC for aero eng if you have any questions.


----------



## DanteKania (21 Feb 2019)

Shrinjay said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> Just a quick question, recently I was appointed as a flight commander at my squadron. The 2ic of my flight actually outranks me, in that I will become a sergeant this year and he will become a flight sergeant. I'm not sure how this will work, as he could technically pull rank on me. Is something like this even allowed?



Im a sgt and in my flight there is a FSgt. he isnt section IC or Flt 2IC or anything. If you are appointed to a leadership role, and he is in you section/flight, you can give orders and such. However, if there is someone of a higher rank than you I would recommend being open to criticism or advice as they almost certainly have more experience and/or knowledge


----------

